# PWmac G5 Ventilation à fond



## gillos (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
mon G5 bi 1,8 me fait peur,
sa ventilation arrière se met à fond avec une lumière rouge à l'avant qui s'allume
ce qui n'est pas très rassurant.  
Depuis son déclenchement se problème se manifeste
80% du temps d'utilisation de l'ordi ce qui le rend beaucoup trop bruyant.
Pourtant la température CPU ne parait pas très élevée 40°.
QUE FAIRE. à part nettoyer les ventilos (ça n'a pas marché)


----------



## landrih (30 Juin 2006)

reparer les autorisations, verifier le disque dur, redemarrer en debranchant tous les periphs (surtout en usb)
 courage


----------



## gillos (2 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour le conseil,
J'ai  vérifié les autorisations, vérifié les disques, réalisé un hardware test
tout à l'air ok.
avec Temperature monitor mes données on l'air bonne.
Ma machine continue à marcher correctement sans problèmes apparents notamment avec Final Cut Pro sur un montage multicam assez lourd.
c'est durant ce montage sur FCP que le ventilo c'est énervé avec apparition de la lumière rouge (led nommée DSB R 1229 je ne sais pas ce à quoi elle correspond)
Depuis rien à faire, la lumière et la ventilation bloquée à fond peuvent momentanément s'arrêter mais reprennent toujours.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juillet 2006)

si tu as ouvert ton powermac récement, vérifie que tu as bien remis correctement le déflecteur d'air à l'interieur


----------



## daito (20 Juillet 2006)

gillos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> mon G5 bi 1,8 me fait peur,
> sa ventilation arrière se met à fond avec une lumière rouge à l'avant qui s'allume
> ce qui n'est pas très rassurant.
> ...




une lumière rouge et les ventilo à fond, comme dit plus haut, ça ressemble à un deflecteur d'air mal placé!!!


----------



## chounim (20 Juillet 2006)

ouarf...j'connait ca...
un jour ca fait ca quand on l'allume, il reste sur l'&#233;cran gris avec la pomme, sns petite molette qui tourne, par un miracle on r&#233;ussi a retomber sur le bureau apres moults tentatives, et plus aucune partion, ou disque ne monte...obliger d'aller a la peche a qui veut se faire prendre, ou qui n'est pas mort via un autre ordinateur (en target). SAV==> non, pas de souci decu... ca va faire 5 fois cette ann&#233;e.


----------

